# Fedora server on gentoo

## earthy

I tried this method on a gentoo machine,it mounts but:

ls: cannot open directory /home/earthy/asinn/: Permission denied

and when I check with ls -l :

ls -l /home/earthy/

total 794027

drwx—— 61 500 500 4096 Mar 27 2011 asinn

I cannot change it with root nor user so it is a useless mount.

I know this is very old post but it seems to work for me up to that last point.

Maybe this doesn belong in a gentoo forum,but according to that logic it would not either fit on fedora's.

----------

## Hu

I think you must have inappropriately attached to some other thread, and been split off from it due to thread necromancy.  Unfortunately, without the context of the source thread, your post does not provide adequate details for us to help you.  From what I can gather, everything is working as it should.  User earthy (uid 500 on the Fedora server) has made his/her home directory mode 700.  On the client, no one except uid 500 (and possibly root, depending on whether the server has enabled root squashing) can access that directory.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

earthy,

```
drwx—— 61 500 500 4096 Mar 27 2011 asinn 
```

tells that the directory is owned by the user with userID 500 and belongs to the group with groupID 500.

Neither that user or group exist. Only root has access there.

You need to make a new user with userID 500, then that user will have permissions because they will be the owner.

----------

## mmealman

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> earthy,
> 
> ```
> drwx—— 61 500 500 4096 Mar 27 2011 asinn 
> ```
> ...

 

Yeah, and I believe Gentoo starts the users at ID 1000, where most other distros use 500.

chown 1000:1000 -R asinn would also likely fix the user access issue.

----------

## Hu

 *mmealman wrote:*   

> chown 1000:1000 -R asinn would also likely fix the user access issue.

 Changing the ownership will grant access on one machine, while also breaking access on any machines where it presently works.

----------

## mmealman

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *mmealman wrote:*   chown 1000:1000 -R asinn would also likely fix the user access issue. Changing the ownership will grant access on one machine, while also breaking access on any machines where it presently works.

 

Ah, it's a network mount. Then the only solution is likely UID mapping. 

Or, just change the UID/GID of the user on the Gentoo box to 500 instead of 1000.

----------

